
The Red Pill (2017) – Movie Trailer - NuDinNou
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wLzeakKC6fE
======
jfaucett
They should really come up with different terms for "Men's rights issues" and
split it up a bit IMHO. Most people seem to hear that and immediately reject
it without looking into the topics it actually deals with. When you do, I
discoved there exists a lot of legitimate societal problems under that rubric
which need to be dealt with (homicides, suicides, combat deaths, work deaths,
lower education, homelessness, etc. all of which are massively male
dominated). [1]

I watched Cassie Jaye once on The Rubin Report and she seemed like an
articulate person and a open-minded clear thinker from what I remember. This
will probably be an interesting documentary.

1\.
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Men%27s_rights_movement](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Men%27s_rights_movement)

